# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Newly discovered Nevada toad species already under threat

## Frog News

*Yahoo News (USA) July 22nd, 2017 04:11 PM: Newly discovered Nevada toad species already under threat*


LAS VEGAS (AP)  Nevada&#39;s new toad species is already on the brink of extinction.


*Full Article*

----------

